
Font-Embedding Icons the Right Way—A Legitimate Alternative to Images - joshuacc
http://somerandomdude.com/2012/01/31/font-embedding-icons-the-right-way/
======
zokier
Where do the default glyphs come from? Are they specified in Unicode standard,
and is there a default glyph for every code point? Is there some font that has
collected those?

edit: after some googling it appears that those code points are defined to be
the glyphs from "ITC Zapf Dingbats". There is reference glyphs for all code
points, and there is no "standard" font. I guess some font foundries license
ITC Zapf Dingbats to cover that range in their font?

~~~
yew
Most Unicode fonts don't include glyphs for all code points (and those that do
are usually relatively low quality).

If your selected default font isn't appropriate, an application can use font
substitution to render selected glyphs using another font.

------
DanBC
I like the mapping to Unicode where possible.

May I ask: What's this like for accessibility? How do screen readers render
these?

~~~
juriga
The icons can be made "invisible" to screen readers by including the icon in a
custom data attribute (e.g. [data-icon]) and using the right unicode
character.

The creator of IcoMoon (<http://keyamoon.com/icomoon/>) has made a nice demo
video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWq7idrW2yU>

